
How much money YouTube pays creators with 4M views - colinprince
https://www.businessinsider.com/how-much-money-youtube-pays-creators-influencers-4-million-views-2019-9
======
colinprince
Reader View worked for me on mobile safari.

In fact, I have it on by default for BI so I didn't notice the promo.

(edit) Interestingly, the video in question is meta; that is, it talks about
getting more engagement on YT.

------
milesokeefe
[https://outline.com/PXEkVu](https://outline.com/PXEkVu)

------
caryd
This is an advertisement. Give the details in comments or take it down,
please.

------
Yuval_Halevi
It's behind a paywall

~~~
president
There should really be some kind of indicator on submissions that are
paywalled.

